# Wanting to start a Hydro Grow, Pics of grow area, new to this please help :D



## -DoPeMaN- (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey all, i recently put a deposit on this rental house, and the basement is where ill be having my ladies grow, i have so many q uestions but will limit them because alot of my questions can be answered as i keep reading.

I am worried about this basement because of bugs, See the concrete only goes about 4 1/2 feet on the ground and the surrounding goes into the foundation under the house, i plan on putting a Tarp perhaps? To keep anything large out, Wood/Sheetrock, SOMTHING. 

I am Wanting to Grow Hydro, Am i going to have to worry about bugs? - Im looking to have a system where i can harvest quick, but i want Quality and show my friends what a bag of bud looks like without the seeds, haha, So i want to always be harvesting, But not ignoring the sweet taste and potency of my bud. 

See, i planned on growing soil, but until i read up on Hydro, seems like it suits me more.

Anyhow- This is my Space im working with, unfortunatly i didnt get the measurments, its a wierd room, has a water heater, taking out a Quater of the room. 
 Please excuse the Spray paint, its how it came.

Lets see , i am a very short dude, i am like 5'4 5'5 , and the ceilling goes another 10 inches... 

So some additional Info..

My problem is figuring out what kind of hydro system i want, Drip system or EB & flow, im not sure, is th ere a site with the pro's and cons?

Money is limited, i can spend a few 100, not including the lights, - Not sure about the strain yet. 

once i DO find a strain i like, im gonna be getting some mothers  

Thanks everyone, i will keep reading!



(References to sales have been edited out of this post. Please read the site rules before posting again- Stoney)

(Real life contact between members is also discouraged. Yahoo, AIM, all of them track IP addresses and log all conversations.- Stoney)


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 17, 2008)

Well from the looks of it, disinfecting the area (including above the head) should be a must. Make sure you seal the area as best you can with black/white vinyl so that mold is kept to a minimum. 

please see hxxp://www.youtube.com/detroitpink for some good basement instructions.


----------



## massproducer (May 17, 2008)

you do understand that this thread is almost a year old...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 17, 2008)

oops lol! everybody has those moments around here I assume.


----------

